# Haix Rescue Boots



## 1799687 (Dec 2, 2007)

Anyone have these? Reviews? I couldnt find jack online. 
Looking into them from thefirestore.com
http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_3106_haix_8_rescue_u_s_zip_up_lace_boot/

I like the steel toe, front zip, NFPA approved-ness of them. LoL. thankks


----------



## SC Bird (Dec 2, 2007)

I looked at them.   Looked to be a very good boot.  However, I printed off their sizing chart and really didn't feel comfortable ordering the size shoe that it recommended.  The sizing chart may have gotten distorted in the mix, but it told me that I was a size 8!!!  I haven't worn a size 8 since I was 12 or 13.

I eventually settled on the 5.11 ATAC Shield Boots.  Incredibly comfortable, composite safety toe, and look pretty good too.












They were a little easier on the wallet than the Haix's too...

-Matt


----------



## seanm028 (Dec 2, 2007)

SC Bird said:


> I eventually settled on the 5.11 ATAC Shield Boots.  Incredibly comfortable, composite safety toe, and look pretty good too.
> 
> They were a little easier on the wallet than the Haix's too...
> 
> -Matt



Where did you get them?  How much were they?


----------



## SC Bird (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.chiefsupply.com/Footwear/Duty_Boots/Safety_Toe/12003

If you just google "5.11 ATAC Shield boots" you'll come up with a whole bunch of sites that offer them.  I suggest looking around a bit to see who's offering the best price/deal. 

I got free inserts and three free pairs of 5.11 socks when I ordered.  Also got a free Pelican light and hat thrown in too.  I think those were thrown in by accident but I wasn't sending 'em back. 

-Matt


----------

